# [FS] Convertion NTFS->Ext3 (résolu)

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai un disque externe (500Go)qui me permet de stocker divers données. Actuellement, il y a un peu moins de 300 Go sur le disque.

J'ai acheté ce disque lorsque j'étais encore sous Windows XP et donc le système de fichiers est NTFS.

J'aimerai rendre maintenant mon disque "plus" utilisable sous Gentoo en convertissant le système de fichiers en Ext3. Connaissez-vous des outils qui font cette conversion ?

Biensur je n'ai pas la place de sauvegarder 300Go sur un autre disque. (il y a toujours la solution des DVD mais 75 dvds c'est long, chiant et pénible à graver).

En cherchant sur internet, je suis tombé sur GParted. Est-ce que vous l'avez déjà utilisé sur des systèmes NTFS ? Si oui, est-ce qu'il stable ou est-ce qu'il fait tout planté ?

Si il n'est pas stable, est-ce que partition magic (sous windows) l'est plus ?

Est-ce que vous connaissez d'autres outils pour le faire ? A défaut, quelle serait la meilleur procédure pour faire le changement ?

Cordialement,

GrononoLast edited by Gronono on Thu Sep 20, 2007 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

A priori le bon vieux mke2fs que t'as du utiliser lors de ton installation de Gentoo fera très bien l'affaire.

Par contre c'est clair qu'avec une conversion NTFS-->ext3 tes données vont passer à l'as.

----------

## Gronono

Merci de ta réponse.

J'avais oublié de préciser sans perte de données si possible.

Et je n'ai pas la place de stocker les 300Go sur mes autres disques.

Cordialement,

GrononoLast edited by Gronono on Wed Sep 19, 2007 7:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je crois qu'il cherche justement un moyen de garder les données !

Sinon y'a pas d'outils de conversions NTFS -> ext3 (déjà qu'il n'en as pas entres les FS Linux eux mêmes) 

Tu peut toujours jouer avec tes 200go de libre en redimensionnant la partition Windows a 300go, déplacer 200go sur l'espace nouvellement libéré, redimensionner la partition Windows a 100go, étendre la partition Linux déplacer tes données restantes sur ta partition Linux, enlever ce qui reste de ta partition Windows, mais :

1 - Tu ne pourra pas utiliser le système ext3 (a mois de faire 3 partitions) car il ne supporte pas le redimensionnement.

2 - C'EST EXTRÊMEMENT DANGEREUX DE FAIRE  ÇA SANS SAUVEGARDES !

----------

## F!nTcH

Autant que je me souvienne, GParted n'est qu'un outil graphique de partitionnement ... Au même titre que fdisk ou encore QTParted. D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'il appelle les outils de formatage comme nous le ferions tous en console (mke2fs, mkntfs, mkswap ...).

De plus, je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit techniquement réalisable, les systèmes de stockages et de journalisations sont radicalement différents. Pour exemple : un fichier de 1ko ou moins sera directement stocké dans la table d'allocation des fichiers dans une NTFS, un ext2/3 prendra un i-noeud comme pour tout autre fichiers. Plus généralement, le système de pointage sur les fichiers est à mon goût trop différent pour qu'on puisse vraiment avoir un "convertisseur".

Ceci dit, peut-être que qqn planche déjà sur la solution ... peut-être chez les devs d'NTFS-3G ... allez savoir ...

(si un des devs sus-mentionné passe, je serai ravi qu'on me prouve le contraire !   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Temet

Gparted redimensionne ext3.

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Gparted redimensionne ext3.

 

Oui mais il manipule des partitions comme fdisk, puis il appelle mke2fs nan ?

Il peut redimensionner avec des données sur la partition et sans perte ?

----------

## Temet

Bah de toute manière ça se fait.

A la main, faut virer le journal, convertir en ext2, redimensionner, convertir en ext3 et recréer le journal. Il fait ptet tout ça automatiquement.

EDIT : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php

Matte la ligne ext3, tu verras qu'il fait tout.

Dommage que Qtparted n'ai pas bougé depuis 3 ou 4 ans, il ne fait rien de tout ça lui.

----------

## Gronono

Bon, je suis en train de sauvegarder mes fichiers les plus importants.

Puis après j'execute Gparted.

Je vous tiens au courant

Cordialement

Gronono

----------

## Temet

Ca tombe bien, j'ai un resize de ext3 programmé pour des temps plus ou moins loin (pas pressé quoi ^^)

----------

## F!nTcH

Ah ben j'aurais appris un truc  :Wink: 

C'est vrai que QTParted est vraiment décevant, les versions que j'utilisent plantent lamentablement ... Enfin bon ... je suis incapable de faire ce qu'ils font ... donc je devrais pas gueuler autant  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bien que pro QT, si je devais utiliser l'un de deux, j'utiliserais Gparted sans hésiter  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bien que pro QT, si je devais utiliser l'un de deux, j'utiliserais Gparted sans hésiter 

 

+1 ... sans hésiter ...

M'enfin je reste un fervent défenseur de la ligne de commande ... et c'est souvent que je me surprend à appuyer sur F4 dans un konqueror pour choper un terminal dans le dossier courant ...

Des fois, une bonne commande shell va plus vite que le clicodrome ... Ceci dit KDE fait quand même bien son boulot  :Wink:  Mais les habitudes ont la vie dure ...

----------

## Temet

Oui mais Gparted fournit des possibilités qui ne parted ne fournit pas  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui mais Gparted fournit des possibilités qui ne parted ne fournit pas 

 

Je l'ai essayé dans sa version LiveCD, j'étais très content ça fait du bon boulot ... Après je ne l'ai jamais poussé dans ses retranchements, c'est pour ça que je m'intéresse au sujet ! Toujours avoir les bons outils quand on part en guerre contre les géants du bug ... ou plus communément les PC en panne ... (non je n'ai pas d'arrière pensée ...)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis toujours en cours de conversion. 

Voilà la disposition de mon disque avant que j'y touche :

/------------------------/

/ ntfs (300G/500G)    /

/------------------------/

J'ai commencé par sauvegarder, déplacer, supprimer des fichiers pour obtenir

/-----------------------------/

/ ntfs (-de 250G/500G)    /

/----------------------------/

Puis j'ai lancé le liveCD de GParted et redimmensionner la partition NTFS et créer une nouvelle partition

/--------------------------------------/

/ ntfs (-de 250G)  | ext3(250 Go) /

/--------------------------------------/

Puis avant de me coucher (je suis en NC, j'ai +9h par rapport à la france) j'ai copié mes fichiers vers la nouvelle partition :

cp ntfs -> ext3

Ce matin j'ai formaté la partition ntfs en ext3

/---------------------------------------/

/ ext3 (-de 250G)  | ext3(250 Go) /

/---------------------------------------/

Et j'ai lancé une copie de la dernière partition vers la premiere

cp ext3 -> ext3

La copie est en cours.

Ce midi je fais pouvoir supprimer la seconde partition et agrandrir la première.

Pour l'instant tout à l'air OK.

L'utilisation GParted est vraiment simple et super efficace. Je conseille ce logiciel à toutes les personnes qui veulent modifier leur partition.

Je pense que ce soir tout sera fini et je pourrai constater les dégats.

A+

Gronono

Note : Je ne peux pas aller plus vite car je bosse toute la journée. Mais je rentre chez moi le midi.

----------

## Gronono

Re-Bonjour,

Ca y ai, j'ai fini.

Donc la copie vers la deuxième alors OK.

Puis j'ai supprimé la deuxième partition ext3 et j'ai redimensionné la première.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'explorer tous les fichiers, mais ma musique a l'air de marché.

Donc au final, j'ai l'impression que c'est OK   :Very Happy:  .

Donc GParted c'est trop top. Je n'ai eu aucun problème. Il est beaucoup que Partition Magic que j'avais déjà utilisé autrefois. Et qui me générer pas d'erreurs.

Je ne peux que conseiller GParted pour tout ce qui concerne la manipulation des partitions (ben oui, il ne fait pas le café   :Laughing:  )

Merci à tous.

Gronono.

Edit : je fais comment pour modifier le titre du post afin de mettre résolu   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Pour le résolu, faut éditer ton premier message et changer le sujet.

Sinon, merci beaucoup pour ce retour!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gronono

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sinon, merci beaucoup pour ce retour! 

 

De rien.

J'avais (un peu) cherché des retours sur GParted et NTFS. Mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

Donc j'ai testé par moi même et c'est OK.

Pour info, gparted utilise en interne des commandes shell du type : ntfsresize.

Je change le titre du post tout de suite.

A+

Gronono

----------

## bivittatus

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> (ben oui, il ne fait pas le café   )

 

Je proteste!!! C'est totalement inadmissible et rédhibitoire!!! Cette fonction devrait faire partie de tout logiciel libre!!!  :Mr. Green: 

En tout cas, content que tout se soit bien passé!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *Gronono wrote:*   (ben oui, il ne fait pas le café  lol ) 
> 
> Je proteste!!! C'est totalement inadmissible et rédhibitoire!!! Cette fonction devrait faire partie de tout logiciel libre!!! 

 

voila pourquoi on ne peux pas se passer du coquillage

```
 $ c -e -m none -s0 -q4 --other=calva
```

ouais, ouais... je sais, je sais   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  $ c -e -m none -s0 -q4 --other=calva
> ```
> ...

 

Rhââ, la page de man a disparu ?

```
bigben / # man c

Il n'y a pas de page de manuel pour c.

bigben / # man 1 c

Il n'y a pas d'entrée c dans la section 1 du manuel.
```

Pourtant :

```
bigben / # eix -I --only-names man-pages

app-i18n/man-pages-fr

sys-apps/man-pages
```

Je suis sûr qu'elle y était dans le passé !  :Sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

sûrement dans games-misc/asr-manpages ou games-misc/funny-manpages

----------

## ghoti

Merci, c'est bien dans games-misc/asr-manpages !  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  $ c -e -m none -s0 -q4 --other=calva
> ```
> ...

 

Je ne connaissais pas!!!  :Laughing: 

Par contre, le -q4, il sert à quoi??? Et...il n'y a pas de sortie pour cette commande??? Dommage!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

